# Flemish twist vs. Endless loop strings



## eflanders

Does the Endless Loop type of string offer any advantages or disadvantages over the Flemish twist?


----------



## rickstix

Given that they are equally well-made...both are proven performers. The Flemish is less peep sight friendly.


----------



## vlcnrydr

*IMO* the flemish twist is quieter. It's just a touch slower but that's ok. I'll take the quiet release.


----------



## Bender

I use endless because its what I know how to make. There is some controversy as whether or not Flemish is quieter, or endless is faster, so I just call it a wash. Those who favor endless will trot out the arguement that you'll never see an Olympic shooter using a Flemish, which is true, so there may be something to it. I suspect that it because it is easier to make an endless string that is more stable. You see, a well made Flemish is actually fine. However a poorly made Flemish will slip and come unraveled. And there is no way to tell one from another until you use it and find out that you happened to get one of the crappy ones.


----------



## Viper1

eflanders -

The only theoretical advantage to a Flemish splice string is that it has 2x the number of strands in the loops as compared to an endless loop string. Considering the breaking strength of the materials currently in use, it's really not a factor. (Loop failure is almost always due to sharp edges in the string nocks and not material failure, providing adequate strand counts are used.)

Since an endless loop string is just that, a single strand of material looped around two posts, the odds of it slipping are much less (virtually zero) compared to a flemish splice, which is made up of individual strands. 

In the close range, low shot count "trad" world, you'd be hard pressed to see any real difference. As sessions and distances get longer, and accuracy (consistency) requirements get tighter, the endless loop string wins - period. They tolerate fewer twists, which makes the string less prone to stretch and creep (two different things) and can be made to length with greater precision. The "reported" quietness of flemish string is due to that fact that they stretch more on shock. Speed differential may not be noticed on most bows and with most chronographs, so I'll put the endless loop being faster in the theoretical category as well, at least in most cases, but the theory is at least sound. 

Since the differences are minor in the trad world, it really does come down to personal preference and that usually means aesthetics. Then again, IMHO, a well made endless loop string looks like a precision instrument, a flemish splice string looks like a rope, but some folks are into the rustic look, so it's cool.

Ask yourself this: Exactly how many Olympic archers are using flemish splice strings? (OK, I'm sure there's some one, somewhere who does, probably on u-tube.) Some things don't transfer over from Olympic shooting to the trad world, but somethings do, endless loop strings and usually higher strand counts are two of them. Given that both strings take about the same amount of time to make (20 mins to 1/2 hour) or cost about the same to buy, I'll go with what stacks the deck in my favor and did I mention I like the way they look?

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowmanJay

I prefer the endless because I dont need to adjust the strings from slipping....


----------



## Leafwalker

Viper1 said:


> less prone to stretch and creep (two different things)


What's the difference between stretch and creep?


----------



## Viper1

Leaf - 

Stretch is recoverable elongation (like what happens to a rubber band), creep s un-recoverable elongation (like, well like a new Dacron string that gets longer, and doesn't return to it's original length). We generally use the word "stretch" for both, but they are technically two different properties.

Viper1 out.


----------



## vlcnrydr

Viper1 said:


> eflanders -
> 
> The only theoretical advantage to a Flemish splice string is that it has 2x the number of strands in the loops as compared to an endless loop string. Considering the breaking strength of the materials currently in use, it's really not a factor. (Loop failure is almost always due to sharp edges in the string nocks and not material failure, providing adequate strand counts are used.)
> 
> Since an endless loop string is just that, a single strand of material looped around two posts, the odds of it slipping are much less (virtually zero) compared to a flemish splice, which is made up of individual strands.
> 
> In the close range, low shot count "trad" world, you'd be hard pressed to see any real difference. As sessions and distances get longer, and accuracy (consistency) requirements get tighter, the endless loop string wins - period. They tolerate fewer twists, which makes the string less prone to stretch and creep (two different things) and can be made to length with greater precision. The "reported" quietness of flemish string is due to that fact that they stretch more on shock. Speed differential may not be noticed on most bows and with most chronographs, so I'll put the endless loop being faster in the theoretical category as well, at least in most cases, but the theory is at least sound.
> 
> Since the differences are minor in the trad world, it really does come down to personal preference and that usually means aesthetics. Then again, IMHO, a well made endless loop string looks like a precision instrument, a flemish splice string looks like a rope, but some folks are into the rustic look, so it's cool.
> 
> Ask yourself this: Exactly how many Olympic archers are using flemish splice strings? (OK, I'm sure there's some one, somewhere who does, probably on u-tube.) Some things don't transfer over from Olympic shooting to the trad world, but somethings do, endless loop strings and usually higher strand counts are two of them. Given that both strings take about the same amount of time to make (20 mins to 1/2 hour) or cost about the same to buy, I'll go with what stacks the deck in my favor and did I mention I like the way they look?
> 
> Viper1 out.



WOW...Well there ya go.

For the type of shooting I do I still prefer the twist. My bows are quiet. They shoot the arrows I build nicely and I haven't had one come apart on me yet. Could I obtain the same results using a Loop? Probably could. So, for me, I guess it just comes down to liking rope...:wink:


----------



## eflanders

Thanks and quite interesting too!


----------



## pilotmill

the flemish string really requires no jig to make. You can twist one up while sitting in your tree stand if you wanted. Far as shooting, mostly opinions. One thing for sure if you win a few tounaments with one or the other, everyone will be asking how you make them. Gar.


----------



## dayrlm

I make and sell both. But I personnally prefer the endless. I can do a two color twist with an endless string so look is a minor issue. A well made flemish twist with proper tension on it will have almost as little "stretch" as an endless loop. A good portion of stretch on either type is really forcing the air out around the strands and getting the strands to lay together. A loosely made flemish will cause this to appear to have more stretch.

Hope this helps


----------



## grantmac

I think it all comes down to how many twists are required to keep the ends from slipping on your flemish strings. I've noticed that there are two ways to do the end loops and one way is much more secure and requires almost no twisting of the string to keep it from slipping. 
This way is somewhat difficult to describe but I will give it a try. Most flemish strings have the loop bundles just waxed together with the main string and then twisted to form a cabling like the loops are. How I do it is twist those loop-pieces with the individual main strands in the opposite direction to make separate cabling which then gets spliced into each other to form the loop. Because of building the individual cabling with reverse twist to the main string then naturally want to twist together.
As an experiment I untwisted a flemish string of this type that is 9 strand FFplus padded to 18 with B50 in the loops and put it on a 70# yew English long-bow with good brace tension. No creep, none. Slight stretch due to the low strand count which was intentional for that bow. The splice under the loops was less than 4 inches.
Strings made like this don't look particularly smooth in the loop splice, but they can use a lot less material and don't creep.

I don't sell strings and I buy endless loop strings for my modern recurve, but I've made quite a few for very heavy draw weight bows over the last few years.

-Grant


----------



## rraming

rickstix said:


> Given that they are equally well-made...both are proven performers. The Flemish is less peep sight friendly.


Your using a peep site on a traditional bow - that I would like to see!


----------



## rickstix

I threw that in for yuks...tough audience though.


----------



## bndhunter

It was said more than once that you won't see an olympic archer shooting a flemish twist string which is probably true, but I haven't ever saw an olympic archer shooting a old style stick bow ar wooden arrows either. I think the type of string you shoot is a matter of choice.


----------



## bearauto11

rickstix said:


> I threw that in for yuks...tough audience though.


Crackin' jokes on the internet can be tough, can't it?


----------



## need-a-bow

I like the look of a flemish twist for a wood bow and an endless loop for a modern recurve(metal risers). I guess you could use a flemish twist on a high tech recurve but it doesnt seem to fit in as far as looks


----------



## Gtdyson

I am new to archery and recently bought a laminated longbow. It came with a single loop flemish string, I questioned this with the maker as I was not confident in the tied end I also asked about the use of a endless loop string on my bow. I was advised to stick to the flemish twist string and the single loop was the more convenient I was advised that the longbow required the small amount of give in the flemish string and using the endless loop would shorten the life of the bow unless this give was built in


----------



## Viper1

Gtdyson -

In all seriousness, find another bowyer. 
If the bow can't handle the SLIGHTLY increased shock due to an endless loop string, I'd be concerned. 
(Oddly enough, using a slightly too long string and twisting the daylights out of it, was an old bowyers trick to help "protect" a questionable bow.) 

A one looped string with a "bowyers" knot should really only be used for determining string length, IMHO, of course. (Or possible tricking to be era correct for re-enactments, but I'm guessing there.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## LBR

> I was advised that the longbow required the small amount of give in the flemish string and using the endless loop would shorten the life of the bow unless this give was built in


I noticed a few myths on this thread, and that's one of them. 

Properly made, there's not going to be a nickle's difference. A string isn't a spring. Using a single loop string with a bowyer's knot is just a quicker way to make the string, and not have to worry about the length being precise.


----------



## Stone Bridge

pilotmill said:


> the flemish string really requires no jig to make. You can twist one up while sitting in your tree stand if you wanted. Far as shooting, mostly opinions. One thing for sure if you win a few tounaments with one or the other, everyone will be asking how you make them. Gar.


Not opinion as to which one is best but hard, cold fact. You do not see Flemish strings at the highest levels of recurve shooting because they are inferior. As Viper mentioned earlier, with the trad guys shooting at 15 yards it hardly matters. But for precise shooting at distance only the endless string has the stuff and all those gold medals at the Olympics and Worlds prove it.


----------



## Big Country

Stone Bridge said:


> Not opinion as to which one is best but hard, cold fact. You do not see Flemish strings at the highest levels of recurve shooting because they are inferior. As Viper mentioned earlier, with the trad guys shooting at 15 yards it hardly matters. But for precise shooting at distance only the endless string has the stuff and all those gold medals at the Olympics and Worlds prove it.



While I agree that the build design of both types would give the nod to endless loop, I would hardly consider past history as a "factual" indicator of string type superiority.

Until fairly recently most bows were not rated for modern low stretch material, thus the majority of flemish strings were twisted up using completely inferior material.

It is possible, and it happens pretty often, to build an endless loop string that will move often. Poor construction overcomes design and superior materials.

Chad(LBR) was the first flemish twist make I met online after returning to single string bows. When I was ready to have performance strings made for some of my bows, Chad was so busy that he had to temporarily stop taking orders. The reputation of Chad`s strings made me comfortable ordering from him, but that was not to be at that time. I ended up meeting Rick Barbee and had him make me a few flemish strings. 

It took somewhere between 900-1000 shots out of my Wes Wallace recurve for the string to move enough to put a twist in it to keep it within 1/16" of my target brace height. 

Sadly, the other bows wearing Ricks strings are collecting dust for the most part because my barebow gets 100 plus shots per day. I would have no fear of putting a twist string on my barebow……as long as Rick or Chad made it.


----------



## rickstix

Gtdyson…

Some comments/beliefs can be a bit telling as to where a person might be coming from…perhaps their experience and/or what their practices may be.

Single loop strings, in the right (practiced) hands might lead some to wonder why people would choose anything else…but to those who’ve had little exposure and/or have other needs to be satisfied, 2 loops is pretty much a requirement…and that’s where you’ll find the majority. But in either case, once you have the bow strung and both of the bow’s nocks “trapped”…there is an “indifference” on the bow’s part as to how you got there…and the properties of the string material stays the same. Given the comments you’ve related from the bowyer…it seems like just saying not to use fast flight strings on his bows would be a better way of addressing his concerns than offering a theory based on string construction methods.

Kind of a tough call though, taking the 3rd party approach to this. I’m sort of thinking the recommendation might be due to having experienced bow failures (…can’t come up with a better reason)…which makes me question the “laminated bow” part in your post…are we talking fiberglass laminations? And if so, the bowyer has totally lost making a point with me…except for raising more questions about his/her product…which, again, isn’t going to yield a productive conversation without dealing directly with the bowyer…so I’m not wanting to take the matter any further, here.


As to rest of the original discussion, where one construction/use method “vs.” another comes into play (…and because these “old” posts will continue to resurface) I’ll take another pass…and not to pursue “archery-scientific”…‘cause I’ve yet to find a book on “FUN” in the science section.

The single loop string has history to it…and, generally, survives in “small” circles outside of “aboriginal” settings (…and, if there was an aboriginal olympics, I doubt there’d be a sudden change). Well-made strings, by any construction method, can perform “perfectly” for what they are…or we’d still be throwing rocks.

Endless strings came about when materials became long enough to put on spools. I don’t know all of what has been used in the past, but I do know that linen strings were very common in the not too distant past…and the evolution into synthetic materials falls more to the recent side of history. Also, Flemish twist-type strings methodology has always been around and, from my observations, it’s from the relatively “recent”/undying interest in primitive archery that the current popularity of Flemish strings is due. Prior to this recent “rebirth”, the majority of what we now call “vintage bows” were shipped with endless strings…as the chance of running into someone who was practiced at making Flemish splice strings (on this side of the Atlantic) was very remote.

In the big picture, Flemish twist strings currently have a strong presence in “traditional” archery, with the exception of the olympic side…and I suppose there are those that consider it a step backwards. But, as endless and Flemish are “even enough”, performance-wise…I see little reason to quibble over whatever aesthetic floats the boat…which is the “traditional-way” in a nutshell, anyhow. Flemish strings may never be open to consideration as “traditionally olympic”…but you kinda have to look at how long ago archery was introduced…if it was in the original olympics, the strings would not have been endless. Put a fork in me…I’m done…Rick.


----------



## Yewselfbow

Single loop flemish twist strings with a bottom bowyers knot are the norm with a lot of English longbow shooters


----------



## rattus58

eflanders said:


> Does the Endless Loop type of string offer any advantages or disadvantages over the Flemish twist?


In my opinion there is an advantage to endless loop, especially building them... :grin: I'm not sure that longevity with properly maintained flemish much different than endless, but for me endless is easier, cleaner, and though not as aesthetic, less problematic in the long run. However, for traditional bows, it's nice to receive one with flemish string along with it in my opinion as a reminder.

Much Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## LBR

> You do not see Flemish strings at the highest levels of recurve shooting because they are inferior.


Well, for one it depends on what you call "highest levels of shooting". World Championships have been won, and records have been set, with both.

From what I can gather (won't pretend my opinion or even my research means it's rock-solid fact), the reason you see endless on most Olympic bows is the reason I've stated before--endless strings are easier to make the same from one person to the next. Flemish are more individual, and IMO making them properly requires more skill and practice.

Just because someone prefers one over the other, or claims one is better than the other, doesn't make it "fact"...at least not to me. I'd need more evidence than "because I said so".



> Prior to this recent “rebirth”, the majority of what we now call “vintage bows” were shipped with endless strings…


Again, the reason seems to be because it's easier to teach someone to make a passable endless string. The majority of old bows were production line bows, as were the strings.

In honor of full disclosure, it really doesn't matter to me what someone chooses...I just hate to see the myths and old wive's tales carried on and on and on. I make both, I enjoy making both, and I have both on bows I shoot. If I had to pick one, for me it would be Flemish by a slight margin--because they are more adjustable and quieter.

This is my opinion based on almost 2 decades of making, shooting, and studying strings and string materials. If someone has verifiable data proving one is superior to the other, I'd love to see it.


----------



## LBR

While I'm at it......concerning myths and fables about strings.....

Endless/continuous loop can be and often is more than one strand.

The loops of a properly made Flemish won't slip--chances are just as nil as with endless. The string will break before the loops slip. 'Course either type can be made improperly, and either type can fail if made wrong.

The amount of stretch and creep depends on the type material used. These are characteristics of a specific material, not construction. Flemish will settle in more if it's not pre-stretched due to the twist. That has nothing to do with either stretch or creep. 

A Flemish string may remind you of a spring, but it doesn't act like one. Even steel must have a specific temper to be a spring. Polyester (often incorrectly referred to as "Dacron") is an elastic material, but the elasticity doesn't change with one type string or the other.

If a Flemish string looks like a rope, whoever made it needs string making lessons. Properly made, either endless or Flemish will be round and smooth.

Neither endless or Flemish will increase or decrease shock--that is increased/decreased depending on bow design, tune, arrow weight, string mass (to a degree), and string material.

A single loop string with a bowyer's knot on the other end, properly tied, will work fine. It's a preferred method for some folks, especially selfbowyers who may not know what length string they will need for the finished product. Gary Davis (Rattlestick) is one of the more accomplished selfbowyers, and he prefers his strings like that. 

Which type is "best" (endless or Flemish) is not, and never will be a "cold, hard fact". Which is best depends on a lot of variables. If you have tight tolerances and require the same string over and over and have multiple people building them, then for you endless is probably "best". If you need the most quiet string, or the most adjustable, or one you can make out in the middle of nowhere with no specialized tools, then without a doubt Flemish will be "best" for you. If you are working on a selfbow and letting the wood dictate the length for you (it will, to a degree), then a single loop with a bowyer's knot will be "best".

Personal preference may dictate what is "best" for an individual, but it obviously has nothing to do with what is "best" overall.


----------



## Gtdyson

rickstix.
My bow laminations are Hickory backing, Purple-heart core, Lemon-wood belly,
another (perhaps odd question) as anyone a opinion wether putting your string in a slightly warm oven to get beeswax to soak in would damage it. I bought a cake of wax and waxed my spare string the wax was very hard and making a bit of a mess so I used one of those mini soldering torches to warm up the wax. but when the wax dried on the string it looked a right mess. so I warmed my oven at its lowest setting wrapped the string in foil and gave it 15mins in the oven, every thing was warm to the touch but easily handleable, the string came out looking great no messy lumps of wax anywhere. I think I will get string wax in the future though, I believe it soaks into the string better.


----------



## rickstix

Gtdyson said:


> rickstix.
> My bow laminations are Hickory backing, Purple-heart core, Lemon-wood belly,


Ah-ha…From the way you put forth the bowyer’s concerns…I couldn’t see them matching up with a fiberglass laminated bow. Thanks for the confirmation.



> another (perhaps odd question) as anyone a opinion wether putting your string in a slightly warm oven to get beeswax to soak in would damage it. I bought a cake of wax and waxed my spare string the wax was very hard and making a bit of a mess so I used one of those mini soldering torches to warm up the wax. but when the wax dried on the string it looked a right mess. so I warmed my oven at its lowest setting wrapped the string in foil and gave it 15mins in the oven, every thing was warm to the touch but easily handleable, the string came out looking great no messy lumps of wax anywhere. I think I will get string wax in the future though, I believe it soaks into the string better.


I don’t have a recipe for baked bowstrings…so you got me on that one…inventive ain’t we…but it does lead to further questioning. As I previously mentioned, sounds like the bowyer wouldn’t be comfortable with fast flight materials for his bowstrings (…if he has the stated concerns about lessening the shock to his bows). In that case it might be possible that his strings are made from B50 material (…or something similar) and in which case it might be advisable to note that all the B50 I have is pre-waxed. So, although I use sticky wax (cake wax) when I build a string, it’s less that the material needs it but more that it aids in keeping my twists nice and tidy. After the string is made I switch to “regular” tubed sting wax, which I burnish into the string with a piece of leather…which needs to be a good thickness or it can get too hot to handle rather quickly.

Just did a little search and took this quote from BCY’s FAQ’s ( http://www.bcyfibers.com/FAQs.php ):
“Bowstring material manufacturers normally apply a generous amount of synthetic wax in liquid form, which insures that from its origin the bowstring material is well lubricated inside and out. It is this process which gives the material its basic protection from fiber to fiber abrasion and helps keep the bundle of strands together. Generally the type of wax used would be a good quality standard "tacky" wax. At this stage it would be unusual for the wax to include silicone which is very slick and, particularly in the case of Flemish strings, makes it difficult to convert the bowstring material into a finished bowstring.”…“However, after the string is made, it is recommended that the archer look for a "maintenance" wax that contains some silicone because a wax blended with silicone penetrates the string material very well and keeps the inside fibers lubricated as well as the outside.”

Of course, it’s nice to actually have a materials manufacturer’s agreement (…someone must be reading my posts)…but this just kinda points up the fact that they have their thumb on our pulse…we don’t have to improve the product, just maintain it.

Anyhow…still amused with your solution to the “problem”…of your own creation…and good to hear you’re thinking about doing what most of us have accepted as “common” practice (but not nearly as entertaining…and no disrespect intended). :wink: Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## centershot

Grant, Where do you buy your endless loop strings?


----------



## LBR

Thanks for posting that Rickstix! I've been dealing with BCY almost since the company started, but I don't think I've ever read their FAQ page. Like you noted, nice to see that my experience matches the manufacturer. The folks at BCY are pretty slick--they do their homework.


----------



## Gtdyson

Thanks for the help and useful info. Yes Rick it was my interpretation of what the bowyer told me (I didn't save the email) and something could well have got lost in that.
Happy New Year to every one. George


----------



## rickstix

LBR said:


> Thanks for posting that Rickstix! I've been dealing with BCY almost since the company started, but I don't think I've ever read their FAQ page. Like you noted, nice to see that my experience matches the manufacturer. The folks at BCY are pretty slick--they do their homework.


Good to have shared some “inside” amusement this morning. I did look at the BYC brochure I grabbed from your booth at Denton, first. All I could find, that was somewhat relevant, was about Angel Majesty…”with special resin finish”…so I was going to give them a call, but then decided to try searching their site. Maybe I’ll pay them a visit on my next trip back to Massachusetts…they should be so lucky. Rick.


----------



## rickstix

Gtdyson said:


> Thanks for the help and useful info. Yes Rick it was my interpretation of what the bowyer told me (I didn't save the email) and something could well have got lost in that.
> Happy New Year to every one. George


Happy New Year to all, as well...and happy to be of service. Seems like the internet is turning interpretation into an art-form...oh well. Rick.


----------



## grantmac

centershot said:


> Grant, Where do you buy your endless loop strings?


I've been making them myself for the last 18 months or so. Learning process but I'm very happy with them now.

Grant


----------



## LBR

Rick, they are great folks to talk to--Ray, Bob, Roger, or Chris. New brochures just came out--I can send you one if you want. Haven't really looked it over myself. Problem with those is things can move at such a fast pace it's hard to keep a site updated, much less a ton of brochures.

They will be out of the shop most of next week for the ATA. E-mail is a good option--easier to catch up to them that way. Worst case scenario, I'm pretty familiar with most of their products--I may be able to help if you have a question.

Chad


----------



## centershot

grantmac said:


> I've been making them myself for the last 18 months or so. Learning process but I'm very happy with them now.
> 
> Grant


I really don't want to invest in all the materials for a string or two a year - I would like to find a good source for a couple of endless loop strings of some type of FF material.


----------



## Bill 2311

I shot both and as stated before, so long as it is well made, the flemish twists string is just as good as the endless loop. However, I know that at least one bow maker does not want you to shoot a flemish string on his bows for fear that they will fail. I think the issue or possible failure due to slippage of bundles, keeps most bow makers from sending you a new bow equipped with a flemish.


----------



## LBR

A lot of the top bow makers send flemish strings with their bows, or at least have. A&H, Morrison, Navajo, Black Forrest just to name a few. 

I only know of two well known bowyers who send, or sent (one has retired) their bows with endless (one also sends flemish at times). I tried asking both via e-mail, got no reply.


----------



## Stone Bridge

I have never seen a Flemish string come undone in all the years I been shooting. It would seem you'd have to unwind the bugger in order for it to come apart. Even some Flemish strings I've seen with very short braided ends have held together perfectly. I would not worry about a Flemish coming apart.

With that said, I still prefer endless strings I make myself. I can control length perfectly with each rendition and get just the number of twists I prefer. I happen to think they are slightly better at long range but have never made a true study of this at 70 meters. That might be interesting.


----------



## Afflicted92

Just to chime in here. Bows without glass laminated limbs often cannot withstand the shock of an El string. I haven't seen it in person but have heard stories of recurves exploding because of this. Modern target recurves have laminated glass limbs which can withstand the shock. Its possible to shear the string yoking points off the limbs of a traditional bow.


----------



## skiddum

Technically can't you use a Flemish string board to make an endless loop string

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjt85

skiddum said:


> Technically can't you use a Flemish string board to make an endless loop string
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bump from the grave! Do you realize the last post in this thread was July 2014?


----------



## penumbra

> Single loop flemish twist strings with a bottom bowyers knot are the norm with a lot of English longbow shooters


......and many self bow makers and hunters with these bows.


----------



## Bender

skiddum said:


> Technically can't you use a Flemish string board to make an endless loop string
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It would be a serious PITA.


----------



## Matt Musto

I was just given two old but mint condition recurves. I'm guessing they were both from the 70's so I will go with a Dacron endless loop. One bow is 52" 47# and the other is 64" 33#. I need to order them online due to a lack of traditional archery sales and knowledge in my area. Can someone tell me where I should order from and what size string I need for each bow. I also need a bow stringer, so any suggestions on make or model would be appreciated as well.

Sorry to hijack this thread


----------



## sjt85

Matt Musto said:


> I was just given two old but mint condition recurves. I'm guessing they were both from the 70's so I will go with a Dacron endless loop. One bow is 52" 47# and the other is 64" 33#. I need to order them online due to a lack of traditional archery sales and knowledge in my area. Can someone tell me where I should order from and what size string I need for each bow. I also need a bow stringer, so any suggestions on make or model would be appreciated as well.
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread


60x strings are a sponsor here and I've bought a string from them. I've also bought one from HCB (hunters choice bowstrings). Both were of good quality. Reach out to them and tell them what you have and they will hook you up!


----------



## skiddum

Ok but that really didn't answer my question and it was a real question I wasn't just asking for no reason I've I've always used flemished and was looking at whats on line for a endless loop string and looked at my board and it has 4 pegs around the outside or if you wanna do it straight across you could so yeah I'd like a serious answer

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjt85

Sure - but plans for endless loop require a board longer than the length of the string bring made. The flemish board that I built isn't long enough.

P.S. "real questions" will have a question mark at the end. Capitalization and punctuation are your friend.


----------



## Viper1

sit - 

There are designs and models around for collapsible endless jigs. 
But yes, trying to use a Flemish board for an endless loop string probably won't end well. 
Only thing to remember is that you want one with a little flex, but the operative word is "little". 

Viper1 out.


----------



## j.conner

Stone Bridge said:


> Not opinion as to which one is best but hard, cold fact. You do not see Flemish strings at the highest levels of recurve shooting because they are inferior. As Viper mentioned earlier, with the trad guys shooting at 15 yards it hardly matters. But for precise shooting at distance only the endless string has the stuff and all those gold medals at the Olympics and Worlds prove it.


I tend to agree with this. Flemish twist is an antiquated tool-less stringmaking technique that produce strings of lesser consistency and durability than endless loop. The short range and low shot count goes along with the longbow/selfbow world, so might as well complete the look with a Flemish string, big leather arm guard, back quiver, and shooting glove. Otherwise, endless loop is undoubtedly the way to go, IMHO.


----------



## JusAguy

sjt85 said:


> 60x strings are a sponsor here and I've bought a string from them. I've also bought one from HCB (hunters choice bowstrings). Both were of good quality. Reach out to them and tell them what you have and they will hook you up!


I've bought two strings from HCB and they're fantastic. Very quiet, well-made and improved the speed of my arrows noticeably. I'm probably going to order a third to carry as a back up when hunting.


----------



## skiddum

sjt85 said:


> 60x strings are a sponsor here and I've bought a string from them. I've also bought one from HCB (hunters choice bowstrings). Both were of good quality. Reach out to them and tell them what you have and they will hook you up!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## elkton_phil

Great discussion. I've been buying Flemish on ebay and like the strings but I'm going endless loop because I have the equipment and the material. Just haven't felt like using it.


----------



## skiddum

I'm buying an endless loop jig. How do you determine the length of your string with these jigs. Cartel CX-1 String Making Jig.
And how many wraps woulf I need with Brownell Rampage Bowstring Material

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skiddum

Viper1 said:


> sit -
> 
> There are designs and models around for collapsible endless jigs.
> But yes, trying to use a Flemish board for an endless loop string probably won't end well.
> Only thing to remember is that you want one with a little flex, but the operative word is "little".
> 
> Viper1 out.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grittybow

Chad @ champion custom bowstrings builds a mighty fine string! :thumbs_up

The turnaround time was basically nil and I'm really liking the endless loop string i got made out of Angel Majesty. 

Compared to the stock flemish twist string on my Hoyt Buffalo its day and night. I know its not a fair comparison as both string are made of different materials

For a second I thought i resurrected this old thread as I was looking into the advantages of an EL or a FT string...


----------

